# My summer vacation



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

The family camp. Spent the first 2 days opening it for the season. A bit chilly and damp....


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Day 3, in which I watch the lake. Exhausting.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Day 4, quick lake check and a bike ride.























































Arrive back to find the house still there









And the lake too.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Day 5, watch the lake AND the kids. Will it never end?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Day 6, another bike ride, with not one, not two, but THREE cemeteries! You might start noticing the other theme to these rides. 

And of course the lake. Wouldn't be a vacation without the lake. My assistant needed a closer look in fact. Just to be sure.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Thought I'd forgotten to check on the lake in the evening, didn't you? Ha! Fat chance.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Day 7, lake and kids. Maybe a paddle. It was a tough day.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Day 8, what is it with this damn lake? Will it never go away? A ride is clearly in order. Its amazing what you can do on a road bike. And where the hell is my canoe going?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Day 9, last day  and a day for cleaning up. But first, a pic of the lake....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Where is this (I want to check to make sure the lake is still there).*

BTW I am jealous too.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice!

You have to keep an eye on those lakes; they are cunning and you never know what they will do next.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

MB1 said:


> BTW I am jealous too.



i'm guessing somewhere in the vicinity of west farlee, vermont. 

consider me jealous too. beautiful.

the_dude


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*If you're here posting...*

WHO'S WATCHING THE LAKE??

Nice report... Thanks for sharing. BTW, how cold was that water?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes, that is Lake Fairlee, in Vermont. Its warmer than it looks, I promise! 

And I expect the mice have moved back into the house by now and are doing a better job than I of making sure the lake doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

i dated a girl in high school whose family owned a house on lake morey. same town, right? anyway, i went on vacation with them one summer. it's beautiful up there. i think you may have inspired a little road trip in the coming weeks. thanks.

the_dude


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*nice!*

I lake it alot


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Gorgeous!*

What a great vacation spot. Really liked this pic:


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Ridgetop said:


> What a great vacation spot. Really liked this pic:


Me too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Not really Summer Vacation though? Just a warm up for better days later in the summer?

Too early for summer vacation to already be done.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks fantastic. I'll be heading up to the Brandon area for some riding and family fun come August. You may have convinced me to take a day to check out the lake and roads in West Fairlee. Do you have any loops (with dirt) to recommend? (Do you ever rent the cabin?)


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Wow That's beautiful!!
Some pretty hardcore cross too!
Think I need some more holidays


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

the_dude said:


> i dated a girl in high school whose family owned a house on lake morey. same town, right? anyway, i went on vacation with them one summer. it's beautiful up there. i think you may have inspired a little road trip in the coming weeks. thanks.
> 
> the_dude


Morey is the next lake up the Connecticut valley. Its more developed than Fairlee because a lot more of the land around Fairlee is owned by summer camps.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Not really Summer Vacation though? Just a warm up for better days later in the summer?
> 
> Too early for summer vacation to already be done.


Sadly, no. I think from here on out its a weekend here and a weekend there. If I'm lucky.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

CBar said:


> Looks fantastic. I'll be heading up to the Brandon area for some riding and family fun come August. You may have convinced me to take a day to check out the lake and roads in West Fairlee. Do you have any loops (with dirt) to recommend? (Do you ever rent the cabin?)


I could put a route together, depending on how long you want to go. Can't promise it'll be what you're looking for, but it'll be fun. As for the camp, we rent it out by the week (Sunday to Saturday) and still have a couple of slots open this summer. Hit me with a PM if you want to follow up.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

That's my kind of vacation. 

I hope to post some reports from my vacation later this summer when my family and I do much of the same. We'll be keeping an eye on a barn and a field instead of a lake, but we're bringing all the bikes this year. Last year we just took the kids' bikes.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

awesome post.

that looks a lot like where I live year round. except its ice in the winter. our neighbor's house is a summer place like yours. and our lake is called 'crooked pond'. probably more built up than in VT, but similar, since the other side is all watershed and thus offlimits. we even have the floating raft out there!

fairlee is pretty close to the ibex store, i think. have you ever been there? I have been thinking about checking it out. I think it's in quechee or thereabouts. they sell nice wool sporting clothing.

my parents live in the mad river valley, VT and we will be there sometime this summer with the kiddos. we had planned on italy for the summer, tickets and all, but the plans have changed due to a medical condition in the family so we must stay in new england.

your pics have me excited for VT, which is good because i was sort of bummed about not spending 2 months in the dolomites, as planned. it's all good.

take it easy
jh


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks! Haven't been to the Ibex store, but now that I know its there I'll be sure to check it out next time I'm home. My family is in Hanover, NH, which is just half an hour from Quechee.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

wooglin said:


> Sadly, no. I think from here on out its a weekend here and a weekend there. If I'm lucky.


Sorry to hear that. We take our main vacation each year in March at Spring Break.

July we have an exchange student from Quebec comes to stay with us and is here for a month. We try to wedge in a week or 10 days in August before the kids go back to school, so I'm living on the memory of March looking forward to getting up towards Jasper and other areas of the Rockies in August - seems a long time away still.


----------

